# textarea wagrechter cursor



## aiquita (2. Mai 2012)

hi leute ich würde gerne für eine page eine textarea wie die eingabeaufforderung von windows gestalten

dabei stehe ich noch vor einem kleinen schönheitsfehler nämlich das der cursor in der eingabeaufforderung wagrecht ist und nicht senkrecht wie standardmäßig in den meisten browsern

ich hab zwar keine alzu große hoffnung das das geht aber vil kennt da ja jemand nen weg 
ich hab nämlich auf keine css eigenschaft gefunden mit der man das ändern kann

aiquita


----------



## Zinken (3. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit "cursor"? http://www.css4you.de/cursor.html
Wird zwar nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig unterstützt, aber vielleicht reicht es Dir ja.


----------

